# Is my V too neurotic for bark collar?



## jjohnson (Nov 9, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I recently decided to get Gus a bark collar because his barking is becoming non-stop, and quite frankly, I am losing my sanity. We live next to a walking trail and he constantly barks at every single person that walks by. I say "no", make him come inside, but he just doesn't get it. So I researched on this forum a little bit, and saw some people had success with bark collars, and thought I'd give it a shot. 

I don't have the heart to use an electronic collar yet, so I purchased a spray collar (sprays harmless citronella when the dog barks). I received it today and was super excited to start the training! It's a sunny day, so I put on the collar and let Gus outside to lie in the sun (I went inside to watch secretly so he wouldn't associate the punishment with me). 

Well, about two minutes later he started to make a peep and it sprayed him -ONCE. That was enough to send him flying off the handle. I mean, he was shaking, trembling, panting, hiding in the corner. I immediately took it off, and ironically, he was barking like crazing at the collar. He literally tried to jump in my arms (scratched me all up in the process), and proceeded to follow me around trembling. Now, he won't go back outside on the deck, won't even go into the living room near the deck. He is curled up on our bed in the back bedroom and won't come out. Poor guy, I feel really bad.

Has anyone had an experience like this with a training collar? Are some dogs just too sensitive for them? Would an electronic collar possibly be less traumatic? Gus is a pretty neurotic dog in the first place, so maybe this was a bad idea and I should just give up? Anyone have a similar experience and tried again? Thank you!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Poor guy. Timid dogs are a challenge. Good luck.

Only suggestion is a very tired Vizsla does not bark much no matter his temperament.

RBD


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

While you may be able to re introduce it, it sounds like your goose is cooked on the citronella collar. Pup has worked out that the collar went on, he barked and it sprayed him. He won't want it on again I would think. Over time, you may get him to accept wearing it again.

However, I think the process you used to introduce the collar could have been slower. ie; put the collar on pup and leave it turned off for a few days so he won't associate the collar with the horrible spray. But, as I said, you've moved forward already on it so maybe you've done you dash with it????


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I've heard of the spray collars, but have never be around anyone that used them. I do know people that have used the outside boxes that emit a sound that dogs don't like. It would only be good for outside barking. The barking noise is what turns it on for so many seconds, people can't hear it only dogs. It would only work if Gus is the only dog barking. You wouldn't want to try it if there are other barkers close by. I have no idea how he would react to it, most other dogs figure it out and stop barking.
I normally don't use a ecollar for barking, but have used a bark collar in the past. The girls were in heat, and Cash would howl because he wasn't allowed to be with them. As with everything else, timing is everything. A ecollar would only work when I caught the correction in time. So the no barking wasn't being enforced full time. The bark collar corrected that. Ozkar is right on not turning it on the first time you put it on him. They figure out quickly when they can bark and when they can't.
I hope Gus gets over his hurt feeling quickly.


----------



## jjohnson (Nov 9, 2011)

All good points, thanks. Gus is over the trauma now and is back to barking outside....uh. I might try putting it on but not turned on and let him get used to it better. However, I think he can small the citronella In The container, so that might not even work...


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Just a thought...

Do they supply other containers other than citronella?

Just a clear orderless vapour maybe the next step!

Might just be a sound/ noise release from the container that is enough to get the desired effect from him to stop the barking!!

Hobbsy


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Good point Hobbsy.
Even just plain water could work.


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

I can tell you that when we asked a certified behaviorist (she has a PHD in animal behavior) about using a pinch collar or an e collar (other than vibrate) on our "neurotic" girl she said absolutely not. A dog that is timid, fearful, over reactive, etc "does not learn through pain, intimidation or items that induce fear". If I recall, she said that this type of dog basically shuts down if they are already in a heightened state when things like pinch collars and such are used and they just shut down or melt down. She went on to say these items could cause the dog to have more behavioral issues. 

Sorry I cannot offer a specific solution, excessive barking is not something we have dealt with. I just wanted to caution you on any methods that could possibly cause additional problems if your dog already has issues.


----------

